# Second beta test snapshot



## nedry (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello, any idea when the 11.0-BETA2 build will be available via FTP? I was impressed with 11.0-BETA1.
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2016)

Today actually 

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html


----------



## kpa (Jul 22, 2016)

There might be some delays:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2016-July/085040.html


----------

